# Siamese kitten howling and howling :(



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

We picked up our kitten on Friday night. He was an angel then. Saturday he was more active, and since Sunday he just runs around howling all the time he's not asleep. We've given him food, played with him, tried to ignore it, but nothing stops it. It appears to be an attention thing as he is eating and using the litter just fine, but how do we know what he wants?
It's starting to get hard because our other cat and I are having to hide in one room because I'm feeling really ill at the moment. We're not getting much sleep and I just don't want to end up finding him annoying!
I know Siamese are meant to be loud, but surely they shouldn't howl *all* the time?
Help!


----------



## trigger (Jan 25, 2009)

Hiding from him can only make him howl more, surely

I have had Siamese in the past, and must say I do not think they are the breed for everyone - they are known for being very vocal


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

I read that if the cat is just howling for attention you should ignore it otherwise you teach him that this is the way to get what he wants.. I'm hiding cos I just don't feel well enough right now, plus I want to comfort my other cat who is still a bit 'put out' by it all 
He does eventually stop and go to sleep, but as soon as he sees us he starts with the howling. I really don't know what to do!
Could it just be a kitten thing? Has anyone else had a Siamese kitten do this but calm down later on? At the breeders not a single cat made a noise.. I don't get why he started now!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I expect he's lonely - he's just come from a house full of cats and he's missingthecompany and now you are hiding from him. If you let him in your room will he not settle on you and go to sleep? I do understand why you want to stop it but I really don't think it will stop by locking yourself away. Cats are actually really good when you are ill and I suspect he will just snuggle up to you after a little while.


----------



## pettpaintings (Dec 18, 2008)

I was just thinking the same He's just lonely:sad: missing his mum and litter mates and then you and your cat are depriving him of company I would keep a radio on in the room with him and give him a cuddly toy to snuggle up with if you are feeling unable to cope x it always takes a while for any kitten to adjust to a new environment and he's just bewildered by being alone xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

My Mum's 5 year old Siamese meows ALLLLLL the time. She is an only cat and therefore likes to "chat" to my Mum. My Siamese (I have two) are not vocal. They are only vocal when they want their food or are travelling in the car. 

You kitten is a baby, and babies cry. He has lost all his littermates. He needs to be comforted. Siamese like human contact or cat contact. He'll want to sit on your lap, be stroked, fussed, kissed and tickled on his tummy :smile:

He is a tiny baby in a new house full of strange noises, and strange smells and new people. He doesn't know what is going on. I think I'd cry if that happened to me!!!! 

Talk to him and use your voice to sooth him or at least get him used to your voice. 

My siamese was vocal when he first came to me. He missed his family. He settled down in time with the rest of my cats. I also used to spend alot of time in one room with him and soothing him when he was upset.

I feel sorry for your kitten, he just wants your love and attention, like any baby would.


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey all, I appreciate your replies, and maybe I used the wrong words when I said 'hiding'.. don't get me wrong.. I'm not leaving him on his own 24hrs. It's just that earlier today I was feeling really bad and I needed to get some sleep but when I let him in the room with me, he stood on my head and cried non stop. I tickled, cuddled, played and gave him everything I had, but he wouldn't stop 
The weird thing is he does seem really happy. I've got him so many toys to play with, and we like to play with a snake on a stick that was in our kitten pack, but if I leave the room to go to the loo or whatever, he chases me and howls. It's not even like he stays on his own - cos then I'd understand the cries. It's like when he sees us he howls. He does get a lot of attention, but that actually makes him cry more!
What's going on in that cute little head of his!?!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

maybe he is happy then and just loves ya and wants to be with you. i hope you feel better soon. give him time, if he is all excited he'll calm down soon. is there no one else you live with to give him some attention if you feel unwell?!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

oh poor little baby i dont think i could bear to put him down if he was mine,he just wants some love and a mummy.


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> maybe he is happy then and just loves ya and wants to be with you.


I really hope you are right! He purrs like crazy and is practically magnetised to my feet! I honestly just want him to be happy and have never experienced this sort of howling before so I can't tell what is/we are doing wrong. Right now he's having cuddles with my OH and is watching the TV with him.. silent as!
Because he's the only kitten I've had in 14 years I'm just really scared of bringing him up wrong! Plus I've never had Siamese before. Beautiful cat tho!


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> oh poor little baby i dont think i could bear to put him down if he was mine,he just wants some love and a mummy.


 I do think he wants to play with our other cat also, but right now Lance is still too wary. I read up loads on how to introduce a new cat and the general consensus is to give the original cat enough love to not get jealous. Perhaps this is now making Logi the jealous one? Can't win!


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

He's talking to you. he's telling you he misses his Mum and his home and asking where you've been and calling when he can't see you. Siamese can be very vocal and stress makes them worse. He will always be more yowly than some other breeds , but he will quieten as he settles.


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Just another idea.. could it be that he's howling cos he wants more food?
He always eats his dinners as tho he's not going to see the next! Am I not feeding enough? He's currently getting maybe 2 pouches a day plus dry food. If I leave a bowl of the kibble down for him, I think Lance might be eating some of it as Logi never finishes it. If I mix the wet and dry then he eats the lot.
Should I just give him as much as he will eat? I did this for my old cat, Merlin, but she became rather fat and hence why my 14-year old Lance is a bit more restricted on meals as he is not small (possibly why he's stealing Logi's food as it's just always there)


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I would feed him as much as he wants. You don't have to worry about making a kitten fat, it would be very hard to do that. They are growing so fast and are constantly on the move they need all the calories they can get. I would just watch that you don't overload his tum with too much in one go, or of a food he is not used to. Siamese can have sensitive tums and if upset can take a while to sort out.

My family have always had siamese. We had them when I was very young, and I didn't really remember them. When my Mum got the first siamese I can remember, she howled all the time, or it felt like that because I wasn't used to life with a meezer. I thought she was terribly unhappy, but she was just chatting. You get used to it after a while, and you miss it when they are quiet.

Going to a new home is a terrible wrench for them. They are babies and have been ripped away from everything they know. He sounds quite a confident baby. Better letting the world know how he feels than cowering in a corner somewhere afraid to come out.


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey thanks so much for you info Saikou! I've not had Siamese before so it is all just very new to me (and my OH's never had cats except the ones I had when he moved in last year - and they were both old and quiet!) It's good to hear that I can feed him as much as, and we're trying to give him smaller amounts but more often of food he was already getting. He actually has become quieter already since I fed him 3 more times this evening! I like the chatty noises, but the howling is something else! It's heartbreaking!
He does seem quite confident and relaxed in this house (might be all the Feliway I've sprayed around!) and I just caught him creeping up on Lance while he ate. The two of them are definitely getting closer before the hissing from Lance starts up. I hope one day we'll come home to find them curled up on the same sofa! *dreams*
Again, thanks for the replies. I think we might be onto something with the more food thing!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Have you got any pics of the little fella? Im sure we would all love to see him, he sounds like a big character in a little cat lol. I had Siamese and Orientals years back, the Oriental boy used to sound like a racing car when he was being vocal it was very funny. We got two the same day so they had each other for company. I think Siamese tend to like their own kind to be with and he is probably just wanting to be friends with Lance,(love the names btw).
He will settle down, have you got plenty of toys for him? They love to play with you and lots of wand toys and things to chase and retrieve will probably be lots of fun for him. Playing with him alot will tire him out and he will be happy for a snuggle.

Izzie


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's a pic of the little rascal. I will put a few more online later - prob in a post under the cat photos section.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

awww he is cute:thumbup1:


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

This is one thing I instil in new kitten homes if they are taking on a Siamese for the first time. All Siamese are different, but some are far more vocal than others 

Perhaps a playmate might be the answer?


----------



## bimbam (Dec 19, 2008)

Give the breeder a call if you are worried. You could get one of those plug in Feliway diffuser thingies to see if this helps but I would assume he is just missing his siblings.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> My Mum's 5 year old Siamese meows ALLLLLL the time. She is an only cat and therefore likes to "chat" to my Mum. My Siamese (I have two) are not vocal. They are only vocal when they want their food or are travelling in the car.
> 
> You kitten is a baby, and babies cry. He has lost all his littermates. He needs to be comforted. Siamese like human contact or cat contact. He'll want to sit on your lap, be stroked, fussed, kissed and tickled on his tummy :smile:
> 
> ...


totally aggree with this, he is calling out to other litters mates and his mum trying to find them!

I am sorry but you have picked the most Vocal of cats out of all the breeds!!

My siamese x Meows SO loud it drives me crazy, his 13soon! hios doe it Everyday of his life!

So either get used to it, get ear plugs, or I dont know what else to say! 

R.E. the food give him as much as he wants kittens need all the food they can get lol! it normally says 3-4 pouches a day, and please dont think hell get fat, his a active playful kitten!


----------



## anna-coco2009 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello and welcome to life of baby siamese!! I too have a baby Siamese which was said to be the most vocal of the litter....... Well when I got her home she was so load and almost screeming at us untill she ran out of breath!! LOL

She was looking for her family. The first two nights were the worst. Then she only slept with one of us but very close like on our shoulder....Then over the next few days she did calm down when being held and cuddled by my children. it helps if you have someone to hold him if you cant.

when she got sick with cat flu :-( I was so worried about her that I wanted her to cry again and be that load little thing she had the first week. I had the wait a whole week for her to start talking again, and its the best thing. 

She is now talking again, pulling my bin over, jumping on my back from the side and clawing me in the process and on top of that trying to eat our dinner....LOL 

They grow out of it, but siamese are well known for needing lots of attention! :biggrin:

good luck with your little man! 

Let me know how he is getting on please.

Anna x


----------



## Lee Mannering (Mar 6, 2009)

I have had many Siamese in the past (used to breed them). They really are more like dogs than cats - he's not howling - he's just yelling for attention. I am sure once he gets used to his new surroundings and routine he will settle down, but Siamese are generally very vocal cats anyway and he will probably always "talk" to you - you really can hold conversations with them and most other "foreign" types as well. Good luck anyway.


----------



## Michelle83 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi,I agree siamese are extremly vocal cats..I have 2 siamese cross Bengal sisters, an if they can't find you or each other they will cry until they do,Bedtime is a loud time in our house,As there down stairs on there own,I've found as they get older they still call you,But quiet down after a while 
I would say he is getting used to new places and you routine as it is..Hope he settles down soon for you :thumbup:.
Thanks Michelle x


----------

